# Wire or coated cable spinner snells



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Looking for some two or three hook snells made with wire or coated cable. Can't seem to find them. Something similar to the ones that come from Olepetes tackle. Any ideas?

Thanks, Gill


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

You looking for the snelled cable crawler harnesses?


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Yes. Don't need the spinner or beads, just the cable with the hooks. Any ideas? Didn't see anything at Netcraft.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think they sell just the snelled hooks on cable....you'd have to get the supplies, crimper and all to make them yourself I imagine.


----------

